# Expensive vs. inexpensive slingshots/cattys/flips/etc.



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUd_ykITMvO[yt]


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> [yt]
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]


Well, that didn't work. It was supposed to be Gamekeeper John's video demonstrating that, according to him, it doesn't matter (as far as accuracy is concerned), whether the slingshot is expensive or a natural fork. Actually, Rufus Hussey has already proven that - with rocks yet!

Try:






OR - just go to Gamekeeper John's channel, and in the small search box on your upper right, put in the word "expensive", and the video will appear, as if a THWACK! commanded it to appear.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nope it dont matter only thing is some frames are more confy to shoot then others . If you want to shoot alot its good to have one that fits well or you could damage your hands overtime
This is the design that works based for me been shooting it almost everday for months now sometimes 100s of times a day and have had know problems with my hands which i did with other designs especially with naturals .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)




----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

romanljc said:


>


There ya go!

Thank you!

Don't know why it was giving me trouble - I probably mistook a lower case "l" for an upper case "I".

You'll note that the video is about accuracy, not comfort. If we're going to be shooting for any extended time, then yes, certainly, we'd want comfort, no question about that. He was addressing the question of whether or not one needs an expensive slingshot to supposedly shoot more accurately than others.

Thanks again for resurrecting his vid.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Glad to help thwack


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Good post and completely true. We all like the beautiful slingshots made out of so many different materials. I know I sure do. The fantastic craftsmanship and creativity is stunning. BUT, you can also make your gear for next to nothing and still be a great shot. And you can make a comfortable slingshot that fits you perfectly with a little trial and error, Im proof of that. That's one of the best things about this sport, you cant buy your way to the top and any body can get in on it. Good video from John, hes is dead right.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

But their so perrrrdy!lol.
I try to put more emphasis on bands and pouch but that doesn't make any difference for me sometimes. When I suck, I suck!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

9 Likes previous post I’m may just learn to LIKE this way of giving an atta boy instead of pushing my LIKE button. At this point I’m barely tolerating this LIKE button In fact its to the point, I don’t even want to say “My LIKE” button


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> 9 Likes previous post I'm may just learn to LIKE this way of giving an atta boy instead of pushing my LIKE button. At this point I'm barely tolerating this LIKE button In fact its to the point, I don't even want to say "My LIKE" button


So, Tab, you've become a hardcore LIKE unliker?

You are aware that there are consequences for bias and prejudices against buttons beginning with the letter "L", even when they are non-functionable?.

Hmmm. We're going to have to take all this under advisement.

Hopefully, you have access to legal representation, one who has expertise in the field of "forums". Unfortunately, one cannot be provided gratis to persons who have a forum username synonymous with itchy things that hang from the back of garments, nor a game which children play.

Forum court is in adjournment until otherwise stated.

THWACK!


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi, totally agree, best slingshot is anyway the one the shooter uses


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As a matter of fact Thwack I just happen to have my 2 great nieces on retainer❤ The one is 4 and the other is 2❤❤. My reasoning for retaining the girls is, by the time they get done talking about everything but the original subject, I just cry Uncle literally. Their get anything they want is a skill that is taught from Mother to daughter, and has been passed down for generations.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> As a matter of fact Thwack I just happen to have my 2 great nieces on retainer❤ The one is 4 and the other is 2❤❤. My reasoning for retaining the girls is, by the time they get done talking about everything but the original subject, I just cry Uncle literally. Their get anything they want is a skill that is taught from Mother to daughter, and has been passed down for generations.


You're a lucky uncle!

My nieces were never any good, certainly not great by any means.

I left them at the Swap Shop, and they've been too stupid to find their way home.

They must be in their 50' by now...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well they didn’t get it from their Grand Mother when she was born the Dr. slapped her


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Well they didn't get it from their Grand Mother when she was born the Dr. slapped her


Ow.


----------

